# Good signs after a Blastocyst transfer? and test times?



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi All

Im currently PUPO with DE we had a fresh transfer and we had 1xhatching and 1xexpanding blastocysts put back. I am currelty being a surrogate for someone ad this is our first try - so Im completely new to the 2ww. 

So what are classed as good signs - not neccessarily pregnancy signs just signs that its looking good so i know im doing my job properly i feel so out of control!  

also i got told to test on the 14th which i intend to do but out of curiosity iv read that due the the embryos being 5day ones they are already mature so can get a bfp after 10days - after a blastocyst transfer when did you get your bfp?  

Im worried about the chances it will work on me but isnt everyone...  

Thanks in advance on any advice you can provide

Danielle xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi.. I got a positive 7 days after transfer (12 days after ec) 

My clinic told me to test 9 days after transfer (14 days after ec) but just couldn't wait, especially as I just knew this time it had worked! As for 'good signs' well I had similar signs on all 4 of my blastocyst transfers (2 BFNs & 2 BFPs) so no real way of telling. All I can say is I kept incredibly positive on our last go & just had an overwhelming feeling it would work! It did!  

Just by relaxing, keeping positive and eating well - you're doing a wonderful job!

Best of luck!


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

aww what a great reply thank you so much xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Danielle ~ welcome to the 2ww 

I can't help you with your question I'm afraid but just wanted to let you know that you are very welcome to come and join the 2ww testers thread if you want to hun....you'll find it here:

*JUN/JUL 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196378.105

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Masses of luck for you and the IP's!

On our positive sticky cycle, we had a 6 day blast transferred (only 1 to make it as they were defrosted on day 3) and I tested on day 6 (naughty me).

Signs: spotty chest (nice), hair greasy and metallic taste.....

She's 5 in a few weeks!

Good Luck.

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## SurroAngelUk1405 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks again..im really fed up today and i stil got 8days to go until otd! 

i am on gestone shot/progynova and just feel cr*p!, very sick for past 2days, indigestion,wind, headaches, back ache and cramps with this not being my baby i thought the 2ww would be a breeze turns out it worse! starting to feel the pressure of it all too...sorry rant over   

xx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi SurroAngel,

I just wanted to say how fantastic you are being a surrogate, it's an incredable gift and I wish you all the luck you really are an angel  .

I am on my 2ww following DE (3 day transfer), my OTD is Wed but i've been a bit naughty    and tested every day since day 7.  As we haven't had the usual HCG trigger shot we wont have any false hormone in our system.  Anyway I got a faint line today (day 10) so will check again over the next few days   , which will cost me a bomb in pee sticks, but what the hell.  I used a clearblue which are a little bit more sensitive than the cheapy ones.

I've also had exactly the same symptoms as you, but not sure if these are side effects from progesterone?  Good luck with everything.

Nics xx


----------

